# [Sammelthread] AsRock X58 Extreme



## jupph (24. Juli 2010)

*[Sammelthread] AsRock X58 Extreme*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ *Specs:


*_*CPU:*_
- Intel® Socket 1366 Core™ i7 Processor Extreme Edition inkl. Gulftown 6-CoreCPU
- Dynamic Speed Technology
- System Bus up to 6400 MT/s; Intel® QuickPath Interconnect
- Advanced V8 Power Phase Design
- Supports Hyper-Threading Technology
- Supports Untied Overclocking Technology
- Supports EM64T CPU

_*Chipset:*_
- Northbridge: Intel® X58
- Southbridge: Intel® ICH10R

_*Ram:*_
- Triple Channel DDR3 memory technology
- 6 x DDR3 DIMM slots
- Supports DDR3 2000(OC)/1866(OC)/1600(OC)/1333(OC)/1066 non-ECC, un-buffered memory
- Supports DDR3 ECC, un-buffered memory with Intel® Workstation 1S Xeon® processors 3500 series
- Max. capacity of system memory: 24GB
- Supports Intel® Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)

_*Bios:*_
- 8Mb AMI BIOS
- AMI Legal BIOS
- Supports "Plug and Play"
- ACPI 1.1 Compliance Wake Up Events
- Supports jumperfree
- SMBIOS 2.3.1 Support
- CPU, DRAM, NB, SB, VTT Voltage Multi-adjustment
- Supports I. O. T. (Intelligent Overclocking Technology)
- Supports Smart BIOS

_*Audio:*_
- 7.1 CH HD Audio with Content Protection
- DAC with 110dB dynamic range (ALC890 Audio Codec)

_*LAN:*_
- PCIE x1 Gigabit LAN 10/100/1000 Mb/s
- Realtek RTL8111DL
- Supports Wake-On-LAN

_*Expensionslots:*_
 - 3 x PCI Express 2.0 x16 slots (blue @ x16 mode, orange @ x4 mode) (Double-wide slot spacing between each PCI-E slot)
- 2 x PCI Express x1 slots
- 2 x PCI slots
- Supports ATI™ CrossFireX™, 3-Way CrossFireX™ and Quad CrossFireX™
- Supports NVIDIA® SLI™ and Quad SLI™

_*Connectors:*_
- 6 x SATAII 3.0 Gb/s connectors, support RAID (RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 10, RAID 5 and Intel® Matrix Storage), NCQ, AHCI and Hot Plug functions
- 1 x ATA133 IDE connector (supports 2 x IDE devices)
- 1 x Floppy connector
- 1 x IR header
- 1 x COM port header
- 1 x HDMI_SPDIF header
- 1 x IEEE 1394 header
- 1 x TPM header
- CPU/Chassis/NB/Power FAN connector
- 24 pin ATX power connector
- 8 pin 12V power connector
- CD in header
- Front panel audio connector
- 2 x USB 2.0 headers (support 4 USB 2.0 ports)

_*I/O Panel:*_
 - 1 x PS/2 Mouse Port
- 1 x PS/2 Keyboard Port
- 1 x Coaxial SPDIF Out Port
- 1 x Optical SPDIF Out Port
- 7 x Ready-to-Use USB 2.0 Ports
- 1 x Powered eSATAII/USB Connector
- 1 x RJ-45 LAN Port with LED (ACT/LINK LED and SPEED LED)
- 1 x IEEE 1394 Port
- 1 x Clear CMOS Switch
- HD Audio Jack: Side Speaker / Rear Speaker / Central / Bass / Line in / Front Speaker / Microphone

*Overview*


Supports all 1366 CPU's inkl. Gulftown 6-Core CPU
System Bus up to 6400 MT/s; Intel® QuickPath Interconnect
Triple Channel DDR3 2000(OC) with 6 DIMM slots
2 x PCI Express 2.0 x 16 slots _(Double-wide slot spacing between each PCI-E slot)_
1 x PCI Express 2.0 x 8 slot
1 x Powered eSATAII/USB Connector
NVIDIA® Quad SLI™ and SLI™
ATI™ CrossFireX™, 3-Way CrossFireX™ and Quad CrossFireX™
7.1 CH, ALC890 Audio Codec
Smart Switch Design
Dr. Debug
TPM support
*Software/Tools:*


ASRock Instant Boot
Instant Flash
Smart BIOS
ASRock OC Tuner
Intelligent Energy Saver


Da es noch keinen Sammelthread für das Board gibt, will ich ihm nun einen widmen.
Grade da AsRock immernoch eher den Ruf von mehr Schlecht als Recht hat,
würden mich Langzeiterfahrungen von anderen Usern interessieren.

Mein Board läuft seit einem halben Jahr ohne Probleme mit folgenden Einstellungen:
CPU: Core i7 920 @ 3,613 GHz (21x172), 1,152v
Kühlung: Prolimatech Megahalems
RAM: G.Skill RipJaws @ 1720MHz
GPU: Sparkle GTX 480
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster HAF 932
Netzteil: Tagan Piperock 800W

Die Overclockingeinstellungen erinnern mich sehr stark an mein altes Asus-Board
und sind demnach sehr umfangreich.

Bisher gab es keinerlei Probleme und ich bin selbst überrascht wie "sauber"
das Board von der Asus-Tochter bis jetzt läuft.

*Update 27.07.2010 - Bios-Bilder hinzugefügt*


----------



## axel25 (24. Juli 2010)

Ich will dir nicht zunahe treten, aber das kann man nach den Forum-internen Üblichkeiten kaum Sammelthread nennen.


----------



## pagani-s (24. Juli 2010)

ich hab das board auch
klasse preis leistung


----------



## axel25 (25. Juli 2010)

Ah, so sieht das richtig gut aus .

Habt ihr Bilder vom Board?


----------



## pagani-s (25. Juli 2010)

nicht direkt vom board ich hab mal einfach so in den pc reinfotographiert siehe signaturbild quasi nix vom board zu sehn

aber hier gibts welche und mehr
[Sammelthread] Asrock X58 Extreme (Intel X58) - Forum de Luxx


----------



## jupph (25. Juli 2010)

Habe ein Bild des Boards und Bios-Screens im Startpost eingefügt.
Beim Boardlayout finde ich genial das man SLI auch mit GraKa's die 3 Slotkühler haben, betreiben kann.

Hier noch ein Bild des "Asrock-Overclocking-Tuners" mit allen vier Reitern. 
Damit ist das Übertakten unter Windows problemlos möglich.


----------



## pagani-s (22. September 2010)

hallo 
ich habe heute ein biosupdate gemacht auf das aktuellste was ich finden konnte 2.5
nun ist mein turbo weg
aber dafür rennt er auf 3,8ghz mit weniger vcore und bisher stabil was vorher nicht der fall war da gings nur bis 3,6ghz +turbo =3783mhz
kennt das problem jemand von euch ?


----------



## jupph (23. September 2010)

Ich habe auch vor einiger Zeit aufs 2.5er geupdated. Vorher hatte ich den Multi immer auf 21. Nach dem Update ging er nur noch bis 20.
Ich musste unter CPU-Settings (im zweiten Menüpunkt) den Turbomodus wieder aktivieren, 
neu starten(!) und konnte dann den Multi wieder auf 21 setzen.


----------



## pagani-s (23. September 2010)

ja fein aber ich finde bei mir nix mit turbo


----------



## jupph (24. September 2010)

oh sorry. hab noch mal geschaut. Der Turbo-Modus wird mittels SpeedStep an-&ausgeschaltet.

Also: 
BIOS: Advanced -> CPU Configuration -> "Intel(R) SpeedStep(tm) tech" auf enabled setzen.
neu starten und dann müsste der Multi von 21 wieder wählbar sein.
(bzw auf auto ist der TurboModus aktiviert)
Falls es schon auf enabled steht, dann einfach mal disabled wählen, neustarten, wieder enabled wählen und nochmal neustarten.


----------



## Last Hero (26. Oktober 2010)

Was macht denn das Board so an Max-Bclk? Hab nur ein P55 Extreme von Asrock. Gegenüber Gigabyte sind die schon ein stück schlechter in der Spanungsversorung.


----------



## jupph (27. Oktober 2010)

Also just for fun bin ich mal bis zu stabilen 213 gekommen.
Die liefen testweise 4 Stunden unter Videokodierung stabil.
Allerdings kann es vllt auch noch mehr.
Weiter wollte ich mit der Standardkühlung und ohne Grund nicht gehen.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (9. März 2011)

Hi,

der Thread ist zwar schon ein paar Monate alt, aber da ich das Asrock X58 Extreme habe, bin ich hier wohl richtig.

Ich habe mir letztens 12 GB RAM gegönnt, aber das Board erkennt nur 8 GB. Zuerst hatte ich 12 GB Kingston HyperX 1600. Da war das gleiche Problem und ich habe dann nach der PDF-Tabelle für das Board geguckt (Memory QVL .. Direktlink von Asrock.com), welcher Ram am besten passt.

Also G.Skill (auch 1600er) bestellt und es wurden wieder nur 8 GB erkannt. Everest Ultimate erkennt sogar alle sechs Riegel.

Habe auch schon ziemlich alle Einstellungen im Bios probiert, was Spannungen und Taktraten angeht. Bei extremen Werten erkennt das Board sogar nur 4 GB.

Das System läuft aber stabil und ich hatte ansonsten noch keine Probleme. Betreibe SLI mit zwei GTX260 und einen i7-920 notOC; 850Watt Cougar 80+ Netzteil.

Durch googeln konnte ich einen Thread auf Hardwareluxx.de finden mit HAARGENAU dem gleichen Problem, aber bei im ist das System zusätzlich noch instabil:



> Das Problem sieht so aus:
> - Von 3 bzw. 6 Speicherriegeln werden nur 2 bzw. 4 richtig erkannt. (Bänke A und B, bei C steht Empty im BIOS).
> - Austauschen der Riegel hat nix gebracht, sie laufen alle auf A/B, aber keiner auf C.
> - Beim Starten erzählt das Board was von Triple-Channel wenn 3 bzw. 6 Riegel drin stecken. Bei nur 2 bzw. 4 Riegeln steht an der Stelle Dual-Channel. Die Anzeige der Speicherriegel im BIOS ist allerdings jeweils identisch (C leer).
> ...


 Quelle: HardwareLuxx.de Forum
Weiter in diesem Thread steht, dass es an den CPU-Pins auf dem Mainboard liegen könnte, die verbogen sind. Da ich mir gerade einen neuen CPU-Kühler gekauft habe, werde ich mir die Pins in den nächsten Tagen anschauen.

Betreibt einer von euch das Board mit 12 GB? Oder hat auch ähnliche Probleme?

Gruss LD


----------



## jupph (9. März 2011)

Hi! Ich betreibe das Board auch mit einem 920'er und 12GB Ram von G.skill (Ripjaws-Serie).
Bei einem von circa 5 neustarts erkennt er nur 8GB Ram (obwohl sich dann auch per CPU-Z alle 6 Rambänke
korrekt auslesen lassen).
Dann hilft aber ein Reset und ich habe die vollen 12GB. Kann dir gern mal meine BIOS-Einstellungen posten, wenn du magst.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (10. März 2011)

Jau, deine Bios Settings würde ich gerne mal probieren. Danke! 

Mein Arbeitsspeicher ist ja auch von G-Skill (technische Daten - Link zu Alternate ... auch da gekauft). Die Speicher selbst habe ich auch schon mehrmals umgesteckt und jeder einzelne Riegel funktioniert auch. Zur Zeit habe ich im Bios wieder alles auf "Auto" umgestellt und 12 GB habe ich aber leider noch nie gesehen.


----------



## jupph (10. März 2011)

Moin!

Mein Speicher ist baugleich. Gleiche Timings nur anderer Kühlkörper.
Komisch das auf der Alternate-Seite jemand das Tag "Cold start Bug" vergeben hat. 
Hast du schon das neueste BIOS drauf? Hier zu finden: klick


Bios-Bilder im Anhang


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (10. März 2011)

Hi,

vielen Dank für deine Bilder!!! Ein Bios-Update war das erste, was ich gemacht habe.

Leider hat es bei mir nicht geklappt. Es wurden durchgehend 8 GiB erkannt, obwohl ich noch ein bisschen mit den Werten rumgespielt habe, nachdem ich deine Werte genauso übernommen hatte.

Morgen oder Samstag sollte mein CPU-Kühler kommen. Dann guck ich mal nach den Pins. Glaube aber weniger, dass bei mir ein Pin verbogen ist, wie bei dem auf Hardwareluxx.de, da mein System total stabil läuft und bei meinem Verweislink zu Hardwareluxx.de hatte derjenige zu seinem Speicherprob auch ein unstabiles System.

Die Garantie läuft noch bis Anfang 2012, zum Glück. Werde berichten, wie es weitergeht.

Thx nochmal, Jupph!


----------



## BT83 (10. März 2011)

Habe auch das Board und ebenfalls 12 Gb!
Wurde bis jetzt IMMER voll erkannt. 
Ram ist von TeamGorup.
Was mich jedoch wundert ist, wie heiss die Northbridge wird.
Im übertakteten Einstellungen zeigen verschiendene Tools Wert von über 120°C und tatsächlich fühlt sich der NB-Kühlkörper höllisch heiss an so das ich einen kleinen
Lüfter dran montiert habe. Das selbe fiel mir dann auch bei SB auf.

Achja eins noch:
Meldet bei euch "DR Debug" oder wie das heisst auch immer "AA" als Code?
Anfangs kann ich mich immer an eine "99" erinnern. Seit geraumer Zeit wird jedoch immer nur noch dieses "AA" direkt vor dem Start von Win. angezeigt und bleibt auch dann die ganze Zeit über bei dem Wert!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (15. März 2011)

Hi,

gebracht hat mein Kühlerwechsel leider nichts.

Habe immer noch 8 GiB und beim Booten zeigt er mir "Triple-Channel". Kein Pin war verbogen. Hatte sogar eine Lupe mit Licht. Die Riegel vertauschen und alle neu reingemachen hatte auch nix gebracht.

Immer 8 GiB. Denke mal, dass es doch defekt ist.

Boah, das Mainboard zu tauschen ist stressig. Werde noch ein bisschen warten. Wenn ich aber dann 12 GiB erkennen sollte, melde ich mich wieder.

Cu


----------



## BT83 (17. Juni 2011)

Weiss hier jemand ob dieses Board auch den I970 Gulftown 6 Core akzeptiert?
Auf der Verpackung ist nur der 980x angedeutet.


----------



## pagani-s (18. Juni 2011)

BT83 schrieb:


> Weiss hier jemand ob dieses Board auch den I970 Gulftown 6 Core akzeptiert?
> Auf der Verpackung ist nur der 980x angedeutet.


 
ich denke mal mit dem neusten bios sollte das gehn


----------



## jupph (20. Juni 2011)

BT83 schrieb:


> Weiss hier jemand ob dieses Board auch den I970 Gulftown 6 Core akzeptiert?
> Auf der Verpackung ist nur der 980x angedeutet.


 
Ein Blick auf die offizielle Supportliste hilft.
Laut dieser, ja.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (6. Juli 2011)

> Boah, das Mainboard zu tauschen ist stressig. Werde noch ein bisschen warten. Wenn ich aber dann 12 GiB erkennen sollte, melde ich mich wieder.


Krass, habe gestern doch gleich 12 GiB Speicher gesehen. Alle Riegel wurden erkannt.

Allerdings ist mir davor Windows abgestürzt. Grund: Der CPU - Kühler hat sich gelöst. War wohl ein "Stöpsel" nicht richtig drin. 
Als Windows dann hochgefahren ist, sah ich oben, dass mein CPU nur noch auf 1,67 MHZ lief (i7-920 Normaltakt: 2.67). Die 12 GiB wurden dann erkannt.
Hab dann gleich auf den H/W-Monitor geguckt und die Temps von der CPU gesehen und erkannt, dass der Kühler nicht mehr richtig sitzt.

Also gestern Kühler gut befestigt.

Heute habe ich mal probiert, zu Übertakten. Aber sobald ich mehr als 3 Mhz hochgehe mit der Busfrequenz, geht die Temp über 70 (im Normalzustand habe ich um die 50°C). 
Wenn ich mit dem Bustakt richtig hoch gehe, passiert aber komischerweise nix mit der Prozessorgeschwindigkeit, die sich ja eigentlich auch erhöhen sollte. Die bleibt immer bei 2,76 Mhz hängen.

Mich wundert's echt, dass mein Mainboard im Normalzustand ohne Probs läuft. 

Ich hab nur keinen Bock auf Umtausch. Des immer immer so ein HeckMeck und man hat dann keinen PC daheim. Da werde ich nervös.


----------



## jupph (6. Juli 2011)

Was hast du der CPU denn für eine Spannung gegeben als du auf 3GHz gegangen bist?
Meine läuft mit 1,1v auf 3,4GHz und Hyperthreading stabil. Primestresstest bei max. 62°C.
Gekühlt mit einem Prolimatech Megahalems.
Wenn du möchtest, dass der Prozessor immer auf "vollen Touren" läuft, musst du im BIOS
"ADVANCED->CPU Configuration -> Intel Speedstep tech" auf "disabled" setzen.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (8. Juli 2011)

Probiere ich heute abend mal, aber es ist halt ein Mainboard defekt, was auf solchen Mainboards durchaus vorkommen kann in der Preisklasse. 

Solange Garantie noch nicht erlischt ist, regt nur die Woche auf, in der der Computer nicht geht.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (10. Juli 2011)

Hi nochmal,

hat geklappt. Die Temp ist zwar höher (so um die 10°C), aber das wird schon mal gehen. 

Hab nun beim i7-920 3,25 MHz CPU Takt (22% OC) und (CPU) FSB 155 MHz (17% OC).

Thx! Man sollte doch öfter das Handbuch lesen. 

Speichertakt (DRAM Frequemz) konnte ich nicht höher als 1250 MHz stellen, da sonst der CPU Takt auf 2,67 MHz zurückfällt.

Das Mainboard ist Schrott bei soviel Speicher. Hat man wenig Mem (4 GiB), klappt alles ohne Prob! Umtausch! 

Gruss Lucky


----------



## tamzarian (8. August 2011)

Hallo Forum! Bin neu hier und habe eine Frage zum Triple Channel des AsRock!

Derzeit befeure ich das MoBo mit 3x 2GB 1600 MHz Speicher von OCZ im Triple Channel!

Nun überlege ich, bei den derzeitigen RAM-Preisen aufzurüsten! Dabei habe ich spontan ein gutes Angebot mit 4x 4 GB 1600 MHz von Kingston gefunden!

Der alte würde dann komplett rausfliegen! Wäre es stattdessen auch möglich die 6 GB weiter drin zu lassen und die restlichen 3 Slots mit 3x 4 GB 1600er von Kingston im Triple Channel zu betreiben? Also insgesamt mit 18 GB laufen lassen!

Da der Takt gleich ist, sollte das keine Probleme geben oder? Bitte klärt mich auf, falls ich einen Denkfehler habe! Falls ihr noch weitere Infos braucht, lasst es mich wissen!

Ansonsten einen schönen Start in die neue Woche!


----------



## jupph (8. August 2011)

Hallo erstmal.
Soweit ich weiß, brauchst du für Dual bzw. Triple Channel zwingend Riegel mit gleicher Größe und gleicher Taktzahl.
Von daher denke ich nicht das dein Vorhaben im Triple Channel funktionieren wird.


----------

